# Quel logiciel pour creer des mail "pro"



## superpepito (6 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous

Je suis à la recherche d'un logiciel du genre "hight impact email" (uniquement dispo sur PC)
qui me permet de créer des mails qui ont un peu d'allure ...
Je sais qu'on peut le faire avec entourage ou word, etc mais je cherche un soft complet qui propose des template et des exemples ( même si des exemples j'en ai par dizaine dans ma BAL tous les jours ... ) 
Merci à tous
@+


----------



## twinworld (6 Janvier 2010)

ben à mon avis, le mail qui a de l'allure, c'est le mail sobre, orthographié correctement, syntaxe nickel, avec les formules de politesse administratives usuelles, éventuellement avec une signature et le logo de la boîte en petit dans la signature. Le reste, les fonds bleu ciel avec des coeurs, les titres en bordeau gras police gothique taille 36, ou les gifs animés ça fait kitch et ça met des plombes à charger. 

ah pis sinon, dans Mail, si vous faîtes une recherche dans l'aide avec comme requête "modèle" vous trouvez quelques explications sur la conception d'un modèle de Mail, avec des photos. En espérant que cela pourra vous convenir.


----------



## superpepito (6 Janvier 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, en fait ce qui m'inquiete le plus c'est surtout que je cherche des cadres a réutiliser ...


Ce qui devrait t'inquiéter en premier ici, c'est "où tu postes", les annonces "à lire avant de poster", c'est *avant* de poster, qu'il faut les lire ! 

On déménage.


----------



## monvilain (20 Janvier 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> éventuellement avec une signature et le logo de la boîte en petit dans la signature. Le .




J'en profite car ça m'intéresse aussi.


Le logo (l'image) s'affiche en comme P.J chez le destinataire une fois sur deux....

Si on doit envoyer des P.J importantes à ce moment là, tout est mélangé...

Quelle est votre solution pour la signature avec le logo? Word ou .ai puis export dans "signature" de Mail?


----------



## twinworld (21 Janvier 2010)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Le logo (l'image) s'affiche en comme P.J chez le destinataire une fois sur deux....
> 
> Si on doit envoyer des P.J importantes à ce moment là, tout est mélangé...
> 
> Quelle est votre solution pour la signature avec le logo? Word ou .ai puis export dans "signature" de Mail?


ben des signatures, ou des fonds de message, ou tout ce qui peut agrémenter un mail qui s'affichent en pièces jointes, je crois qu'on n'y coupe pas. 

Après, je n'ai malheureusement pas de solution à proposer. D'abord parce que je ne mets pas de logo dans mes signatures, et dans la plupart des cas, je n'utilise pas de signature.


----------

